#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss Trek?

## rinus bakker

In de laatste L&SI staat een kort stukje over dit product van Roden Staal BV. 

[size=1]- Die stonden dus ook al op de PLASA, "_the Dutch theatrical installation companies go abroad_ ". En dat terwijl ze het in Nederland amper aankunnen, het zal wel zijn voor na 2007, want dan is er hier in de polder f*ck all meer te doen. 
Dit jaar was ik er niet en helaas heb ik die dus gemist.
Mijn vraag: heeft iemand dit 'Truss Trek' gezien cq. is het iemand überhaupt opgevallen.
Wat is het? en wat maakt het zo special dat het ook 'aimed is on the rental markets'?
Ik zal ook een neuzen op de RS website. 
TIA
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Zal wel weer een marketeers / journalisten l*lkoek verhaal zijn geweest in het kader van 
"wit-witter-witst" & "nieuw-nieuwer-nieuwst" 
op de RodenStaal site zelf wordt er geen eens melding gemaakt van dit faaaantaaaaaaaaaaastische nieuwe systeem.
Onderwerp gesloten.

----------


## AJB

Of Rinus (met positieve invalshoek :Wink: ...

We maken er gewoon een ontwerpwedstrijd van  :Wink:  Wie ontwerpt de mooiste truss-trek, met beste specificaties...Tekening moet worden bijgeleverd !

grtz.Arvid :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar met alleen specificaties en een tekening kom je er niet ... 
dat doen al veel te veel "grapjassen" in deze business.
Naast een tekening moeten er ook wel berekeningen bij, en het bewijs dat die spec's ook gehaald worden.
Waaruit blijken moet dat zo'n ding voldoet aan de eisen van:
1) de Machine Richtlijn 
(want een hijsmiddel valt daar nou eenmaal onder!)
2) de Arbeidsmiddelen Richtlijn 
(want we passen dat ding nou eenmaal toe boven personen! Dus gaat ie de basis-eisen van de Machine Richtlijn te boven!)
en liefst
3) een bewijs van een proefbelasting - tenminste 5xWLL zonder te vervormen of 10xWLL zonder beuk. 
Want al is het berekeningsmodel nog zo snel - de werkelijkheid achterhaald hem wel!

(Denk maar aan die aluminium "Combino" trams van Siemens, dat type is geheel "CAD-CAC" = computer berekend en -ontworpen, maar kost Siemens de komende jaren honderden miljoenen euros, want er zat een foutje in de berekeningssoftware..... dus gaan die trams al na 3 jaar stuk ipv 30 jaar!)

Klinkt als: .... één nul-letje vergeten in te voeren tijdens het programmeren ...

Ach ...... één luizig nulletje (= niks!)  .....  wat is dat nou helemaal ? 
Nou, dat soms zijn vele honderden miljoenen eurotjes! 


En dat 'knoeien' op basis van alleen maar (vaak wel erg mooie) tekeningen 
gebeurt helaas nog veel te vaak, zeker ook in onze business.
Want het oog wil ook wat (d.i: eigenlijk alles!), 
en 
de rest mag (eigenlijk) niks kosten!

----------

